

Show HN: The Online Demo Pit - demosquared
http://demosquared.com/

======
demosquared
Hello HN,

I would like to invite you to demo your startup/app on our new service -
DemoSquared, an online Demo Pit. You may think of this as the online version
of services like TechCrunch Disrupt - the difference being - it is online and
we will pre-record the demo.

We will work with you to create a short, impactful demo that really highlights
your product and lets you connect with the audience.

Please schedule your demo here:
[http://demosquared.com/](http://demosquared.com/) The first demo goes live on
March 1st.

Please let me know if you have any questions. I look forward to personally
working with you. \- Pranaya

~~~
wickedOne
not so much of a question, more a comment: there's no information on your site
with regards of what it is you do and / or provide.

with that in mind, all your site is, is a button to sign up for something and
even the signup form does not provide enough insight into what you're signing
up for to make you actually want you to sign up.

in short; you might want to add a bit of content to your site, even the short
description you've given here is better than nothing at all

~~~
techmatters
Agreed. A little more information on what you do and how it can benefit me
would be great.

